# Long Island is not all flat



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thought I'd share some pics I took recently at The Bluffs in Kings Park. These Bluffs are part of the Nissequogue River State Park consisting of Bluffs and Shoreline that overlooks the Nissequogue River and it's connection to the Long Island Sound. Definitely a good place for inspiration.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice shots, I really like the last one.
Some scape inspiration there for sure.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thoes are cool pictures .
i wonder if that would make good root wood for aquascaping?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.



doubleott05 said:


> thoes are cool pictures .
> i wonder if that would make good root wood for aquascaping?


It probably would, but somehow I don't think the park ranger would be to happy with me removing those.


----------

